# Tropische Seerosen und Lotos



## Brigitte (12. Aug. 2008)

Der Sommer fällt von einem Extrem ins andere, mal ist es tropisch heiss und am nächsten Tag winterlich kalt.

Meine tropischen Seerosen haben damit weniger Probleme als der __ Lotos. 

Zuerst zur Pflanzung, da ich keine Erde ohne organisches Material habe, kaufte ich dieses Jahr Tongranulat für Bonsais, mischte das mit Sand und gab zuunterst in den Topf die Düngekegel. Bis jetzt habe ich zwei mal nachgedüngt, man sieht es den Pflanzen an, wenn sie zuwenig Nährstoffe bekommen. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen wirklich guten Seerosendünger gefunden.

Der Lotos, "Neuer roter Lotos", gekauft dieses Frühjahr startete vielversprechend, machte auch sofort eine Blütenknospe, aber dann begann er zu mickern, die Blätter blieben klein und waren blass, die Knospe verkümmerte, also habe ich nachgedüngt, die Blätter wurden gross und grün  und standen über dem Wasser. Dann wurde es so heiss und das Wasser erwärmte sich bis fast auf 30° ich glaube das gefiel ihm nicht und er begann den Rückzug. Ich hoffe, dass ich das Rhizom über den Winter bringe und nächstes Jahr mehr Erfolg haben werde. Der __ Wassersalat und die Hyazinthe wuchern und ich muss sie täglich dezimieren.

Die überwinterte "King of Siam" und meine unbekannte "Thailänderin" wachsen gut und blühen bei jedem Wetter unermüdlich. Die "King of Siam" und die neu gekaufte "__ Star of Siam" stehen in den, beheizten  Thermoplantern, die sich bis jetzt bewährt haben. Obwohl das Wasser im Becken an manchen Tagen nur noch 10° war, in den Pflanzkübeln ist die Erde schön warm und ich glaube darauf kommt es an, damit sie sich wohlfühlen.

Bei der "Star of Siam" wuchsen am Anfang nur Blätter, diese sind sehr schön dunkelbraun gezeichnet und riesengross, fast zu gross. Jedes einzelne misst etwa 30cm im Durchmesser. Am Anfang erschienen sehr mickrige Blüten, kaum 4 cm und sie bestanden nur aus vier Blütenblättern und den Staubgefässen, was mich sehr enttäuschte, denn auf den Bildern hatte diese Seerose fantastisch ausgesehen, im Laufe des Sommers haben sie sich allerdings besser entwickelt und sind wirklich sehr schön, vor allem das wunderbare blau in verschiedenen Abstufungen ist beeindruckend. Leider ist sie für mein Becken viel zu gross, vielleicht kann ich sie dem botanischen Garten oder sonst jemand, schenken.

Hat ausser mir sonst noch jemand tropische Wasserpflanzen und Erfahrungen mit ihnen?


----------



## Elfriede (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Tropische Seerosen und  Lotos*

Hallo Brigitte,

ich habe zwei tropische Seerosen im Teich, beide vivipar. Die Tina trägt auf allen Blättern ein Kindl, die Madame Ganna Walska nur auf wenigen Blättern. Meine überwintern im Teich. Es gibt hier zwar keinen Frost, aber an manchen Wintertagen bzw. Nächten wird die Wassertemperatur sicher auch auf 6-7° absinken, also empfindlich dürften meine zwei Tropischen sicher nicht sein. Zu meiner Überraschung hat  sich vorgestern die Blüte eines Kindels geöffnet und sie schaut nicht schlecht aus (Foto), die Blüte und die Blätter sind allerdings noch etwas klein im Vergleich zur Mutterpflanze. Das Kindel muss den Winter schon hier im Teich erlebt haben, denn es schwamm schon im April (etwa daumennagelgroß) im Wasser, also lange bevor die Mutterpflanze im Frühling startete.  Inzwischen schwimmen unzählige Kindel von heurigen Blättern im Teich, auf der Suche nach etwas Substrat für die winzigen Wurzeln.

Mehr Erfahrung mit tropischen Seerosen habe ich nicht. Vor Jahren kaufte ich zwar 5 verschiedene Sorten, aber davon hat keine den ersten Winter im Teich überlebt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Brigitte (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Tropische Seerosen und  Lotos*

Hallo Elfriede,

wenn ich mich nicht täusche, haben wir schon letztes Jahr Erfahrungen ausgetauscht. Auf deinem Profil habe ich gesehen, dass wir den gleichen Jahrgang haben. Du verbringst den Sommer in Paros und den Winter in Oesterreich, gell ? Mit dem Klima auf Paros kann ich hier in der Gegend von Zürich natürlich nicht mithalten.

Schön sieht sie aus deine Seerose. Ich habe auch versucht Bilder zu machen, aber ich bin mit den wiedergegebenen Farben nicht so zufrieden und habe sie deshalb gelöscht. Die gelbe Seerose sieht immer fast weiss aus und dabei ist strahlend gelb. Die blauen sind auf den Bildern auch blasser und rötlicher als in Wirklichkeit.

Wahrscheinlich ist das Wetter zumindest jezt auf Paros angenehmer als hier, so ein mieser Sommer, ewig regnets.

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Annett (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Tropische Seerosen und  Lotos*

Hallo Brigitte,

wir hatten erst dieser Tage das Thema __ gelbe Seerosen, die auf Fotos weiß sind.
Schau doch mal hier ab Beitrag #7. Vielleicht bekommst Du es doch noch hin. Oder Du fragst direkt mal in der Foto-Technik-Ecke an. Da hat sicher jemand die passende Antwort. 

Meine tropische verbringt bereits den zweiten Sommer im AQ, da der neue Teich nicht rechtzeitig fertig war. 
Ich hoffe, sie schafft es noch bis nächstes Jahr, denn ich hätte gern mal wieder eine Blüte von ihr gesehen.


----------



## Elfriede (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Tropische Seerosen und  Lotos*

Hallo Brigitte,

stimmt, wir kennen uns aus dem Threat mit den  beheizten Pflanztöpfen, der mich damals auch interessierte, weil es auf Paros einen ungewöhnlichen Kälteeinbruch gab und ich in Sorge um meine tropischen Seerosen war. Inzwischen weiß ich aber, dass sie auch solche Wetterkapriolen überstehen.In der Regel ist das Klima hier auf Paros aber sehr gut für die Seerosen und natürlich schätze ich die Wärme selbst auch sehr.

Es stimmt auch, dass das Blau auf den Fotos immer eher rötlich violett und heller ausschaut als man es im Teich wahrnimmt. Mit dem Gelb hingegen habe ich keine Probleme, die Farbe kommt auf den Fotos gut heraus. 

Dass wir dem selben Jahrgang angehören wusste ich bis heute nicht, Dein Profil schweigt sich ja darüber aus. 

@ Annett,

schade, dass Du Deine schöne Tropische heuer im Aquarium halten musst. Lässt Du sie auch im Winter dort oder wendest Du eine andere Überwinterungsmethode an? 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich erstmals bei Dir von einem blühenden  Kindl gelesen und ein Foto dazu gesehen. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt dachte ich nie an diese Möglichkeit der Vermehrung. Bleibt eigentlich die vivipare Eigenschaft auch den Nachfolgegenerationen der Kindel erhalten? Bei meiner  jungen Tina kann ich das nämlich noch nicht so genau feststellen.


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## StefanS (14. Aug. 2008)

*Weissabgleich bei Digitalfotos*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Thema __ gelbe Seerosen, die auf Fotos weiß sind.



Hallo zusammen, 

korrigieren kann man das bei zahlreichen Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen durch Histogrammkorrekturen (z.B. bei der von mir immer wieder gern empfohlenen Software Fixfoto). Es gibt ja nun kaum ein Foto ohne mehr oder weniger gravierende Farbverfälschungen, sei es durch die Kamera selbst, sei es durch farbiges Licht oder solches mit zu hohem UV-Anteil. 

Problem: Man benötigt eine rein weisse oder graue (nicht notwendigerweise grosse) Fläche im Foto, die man durch Bildausschnitt eliminieren kann, wenn man sie nicht mehr benötigt. Man legt z.B. eine spezielle Karte mit weissen und grauen Flächen an den Bildrand (gibt es zu kaufen), notfalls tut es auch ein weisses Stück Papier, wenn es denn trocken bleibt. Eine geeignete Software hat dann im Werkzeug Histogramm ein Pipettensymbol, mit dem man die weisse Fläche anklickt. Die software "weiss" dann, was weiss zu sein hat  und korrigiert alle anderen Farben entsprechend. Geht schnell und tut gar nicht weh...

Selbstverständlich kann man bei vielen (Digital-)Kameras auch einen automatischen oder manuellen Weissabgleich vornehmen. Man "sagt" dann schon der Kamera, was eine weisse Fläche ist. Diese Funktion ist nur zumeist ziemlich versteckt und umständlich zu handhaben, weshalb ich persönlich die Softwaremethode vorziehe. Vielleicht kennt aber auch jemand Kameras, bei denen der Weissabgleich intuitiv, sehr schnell und bequem erfolgt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Brigitte (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Tropische Seerosen und  Lotos*

Hallo Stefan,

vielen Dank für die nützlichen tips beim fotografieren, vielleicht gelingt es mir jetzt besser.

Die Digi Camera habe ich erst seit kurzem und bin erst dabei all ihre Funktionen zu erforschen. Ich bin schon froh, wenn es mir gelingt die Fotos auf dem Computer zu speichern und zu bearbeiten. Manchmal verschwinden sie auch in irgenwelchen Untiefen dieses rätselhaften Geräts und bleiben unauffindbar, aber ich lass mich nicht entmutigen und irgenwann wird es schon klappen.

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Tropische Seerosen und  Lotos*

Hallo Elfriede,

ja, die Seerose wird wohl den zweiten oder gar schon dritten Winter  in grün im AQ überwintern müssen.
Gefällt mir ja ehrlich gesagt langsam auch nicht mehr.

Diese trop. Seerose ist übrigens das einzige Kindel, dass ich ehemals durchgebracht habe. Die Mutterpflanze hat den Winter im Wohnzimmer (zu wenig Licht) nicht überstanden. 
Leider mag die Tochter im AQ  weder kindeln, noch blühen, sodass ich dazu nichts sagen kann.


----------



## Elfriede (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Tropische Seerosen und  Lotos*

Hallo Annett,

aus den vielen Kindeln, die ich den ganzen Winter im Haus gepflegt habe ist trotz Pflanzenleuchte und Wärme auch nicht ein einziges durchgekommen. Vielleicht hatte ich mit dem bereits blühenden Kindel einfach Glück. Es hat schon eine zweite Blüte und weitere Knospenansätze. Ich werde noch ein  herumschwimmendes  Kindl eintopfen, dann werde ich es genau wissen. Blühen Seerosen generell  nicht in Aquarien oder will nur Deine Tropische nicht? Sicher wirst Du sie im Frühling in den neuen, schönen Teich setzen, dann wird sie gewiss blühen. Übrigens, meine Jungpflanze ist vivipar, wie ich heute an drei Blättern gesehen habe.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Dmitrij T. (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  Tropische Seerosen und  Lotos*

Moin moin, 
ich bekomme Samen von Lotos und Nymphaea nouchali var. caerulea. Kann ich schon jeztz im Aquarium 200 l (dort ist sehr viel Licht und Fische) versuchen diese Arten bis zu Frühling einzupflanzen? Mit Lotos wird wahrscheinlich es nicht gehen, aber mit Nymphaea? Danke schön.
MfG,
Dimitrij.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  Tropische Seerosen und  Lotos*

Hi Dimitrij,

im Aquarium mit Fischen klappt das aussäen nicht. Die Nympaea nouchali v. caerulea  kannst Du nur bei ganz fachem Wasserstand ausgesäen (1-2cm über dem Substrat - feines Sand/Lehm Gemisch) und der Wasserspiegel darf dann erst langsam mit dem Blattwachstum angehoben werden (am Besten in einem eigenen Aquarium aussäen wo sie die ersten Monate alleine drin sind) . Den Lotos würde ich erst ab Anfang/Mitte März aussäen, der steht scheinbar nicht so auf Kunstlicht (dieses Jahr hat es bei mir das erste Mal geklappt Samen davon in meinem alten 160er Becken, direkt am Südfenster hochzubekomen, früher als März gesäte gingen an anderen Standorten darin alle wegen Lichtmangel (trotz zwei 36W Röhren Zusatzbeleuchtung) ein.

MfG Frank


----------



## Dmitrij T. (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  Tropische Seerosen und  Lotos*

Hallo Frank, 
Danke schön für Info. Mit Lotos werde ich dann abwarten, mit Nymphaea versuche ich wie Du mir geschrieben hast. Ich habe noch ein Becken ohne Fische. Kannst Du mit bitte sagen, wo ich ein gutes Lehm kaufen kann? Ich habe bei Ebay etwas gefunden (als Kakteen Substrat), aber gibt es vieleicht bei Baumarkt oder Maxbahr auch? Ich möchte kein "Putzlehm" nehmen und danach alle Pflanzen wegen Schadstoffen verlieren.
MfG,
Dimitrij


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  Tropische Seerosen und  Lotos*

Hallo Dimitrij,

geh doch zu einer Ziegelei, am besten zu einer kleinen ehemaligen Ziegelei. Diese kleinen Betriebe hatte alle eine eigene Lehmgrube. Ein Töpfchen Lehm sollte sich dort noch zusammenkratzen lassen.


----------

